# [CommunityPage] Playerbase



## SuBz3r0 (14. August 2008)

Guten Morgen ihr da,

ich habe eigentlich schön länger die Idee eine übergreifende CommunityPage für Onlinespiele zu erstellen. Ich habe nur das Problem, dass ich eigentlich keine Ahnung vom Designen und Coden habe.

Aber da kann man ja abhilfe schaffen! Ich habe jetzt in dem Sinn keinen Zugzwang... 
Drum habe ich mich jetzt mal so seit paar Tagen hingesetzt und habe mal mit PS für mich ein eigentlich Akzeptables Design "erschaffen". Sagen wirs mal so für einen Amateur ein Akzeptables.... Jetzt würde ich von euch wissen wie ihr im Prinzip euch die Site gefällt.
Ich wollte eigentlich nicht so ein Verkaufsdesign haben, weil ich mich von der Masse abheben will, wie auch jeder smile.


So und desweiteren habe ich keine Kreativität mehr wie ich am besten die "GameMenüLeiste" in des Design integrieren kann. Hoffe ihr könnt mir weiterhelfen.

Desweiteren, es gehört jetzt eigentlich nicht zum Design dazu, aber wie aufwendig wird so ein Code zum coden sein? habt ihr gute Tuts wo ich mich einarbeiten kann... PHP? oder per Flash? was ist das beste ? 


Würde mich freuen auf Antworten =)

Gruß Tom


----------

